# Badlands Deer



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hey guys i finally got this pic on my computer I shot the muley and the whitetail down by the Badlands National Park in SD, they aint nothin special but it sure was a fun hunt, shot the two bucks along with a muley doe and whitetail doe in 2.5 days by myself, the muley is goin on the wall, hopin to go after a bigger one next year!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like a fun hunt. You don't need a monster buck to have a fun hunt


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

size doesn't make a trophy, the hunt does. They both look good to me.


----------



## robbijo1986 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd love to have the muley on your left. Muley's are gorgeous creatures and I hope some day to have one on my wall with all my whitetails.
Great muleys!!!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

as long as you had fun your good.


----------

